# vit D



## Trudyg (Aug 16, 2002)

I have low vitamin D and hear that this can cause D. So, the doc tells me start 2000 iu/day (split dosage) supplements and come back in 2 months to see what my levels look like. OK. But, a month later I don't feel any better. If anything, the D is worse (cramping-wise, too). Still have the fatigue, fuzzy-headed, crappy all over feeling that I saw him for in the first place. Any ideas? By the way, I'm supposed to be taking iron, too, but it makes me stinky so I don't. And I never saw a difference when I tried LNape's calcium treatment--and I am very disciplined for treatments, gave it a solid 2 months before saying I saw no results. Keep a journal w/ daily entries, so I can record and go back to see thoughts and physical symptoms, food diary, etc. Also, I have a family history of thyroid, but he says that's okay. What say you all?


----------



## Thai (Aug 22, 2007)

You say you are disciplined when it comes to taking supplements and yet you aren't taking the iron??One of the side effects of iron can be constipation.I would assume that would be why you are supposed to be taking it.You saw NO improvement at all with the Calcium??Are you sure that you had the right kind?Sometimes control is not about one method of treatment but rather of a combo of several....just something for you to think about.


----------



## Hester (Jul 5, 2009)

Well, I might be wrong with this but when it comes to absorbing the vit D, you need fats. So if you cannot absorb fats, you cannot absorb the normal vit D that you might get at the drug store. That is my take. I have a vit D of only 18!!! I have been taking it for about four months and nothing has changed. My friend who does nutrition counseling told me about the fat thing. So, I ordered a liquid micro form that supposedly does not need the transport. The Caltrate Plus D does help me but I have to take it with food othewise it gives me heartburn. . .


----------



## MommyL (Sep 1, 2010)

It can take some time to increase your vitamin D. The best way to get vitamin D is sunlight, exposing 50-60%+ of your skin for 15-20 minutes a day can provide much more vitamin D than supplements can provide. Mine is also low at 21.9 and I take 5000 IU a day and go out in the sun several times a day (I am checking it again in a couple of months). Vitamin D is a very important vitamin and low vitamin D levels have been linked to 16 different types of cancers and autoimmune diseases. Just keep taking it. Many people are deficient and I believe is one of the most important vitamins to take. I would keep an eye to on your diet, limiting sugars and white breads and pastas (for good health these are two things that are good to avoid). Other things like dairy, soy, corn or gluten can be triggers and you could try to eliminate them each for 10-14 days to see if you have any improved GI symptoms. If you are reacting to gluten as far as the dizziness, fuzzy head..etc then it can take 2-3 months of gluten to see an improvement but you must be strict on the diet. Try to get some good rest, reduce sugars and simple carbs as it can affect your insulin level and blood sugars..ectHester- you are right about the vitamin D, it is best to take it with fats. You can check out some doctors who have some good articles on vitamin D, they advise taking larger amounts of vitamin D (not sure what you are taking), also the type of vitamin D makes a difference as Vitamin D3 is better absorbed than vitamin D2 likie the prescription Ergocalciferol. The doctors that have the articles on vitamin D are Sherri Sherri Tenpenny and Mayer Eisenstein and Dr. Mercola has some good information too on vitamin D.


----------



## Trudyg (Aug 16, 2002)

I know it sounds strange that I don't take the iron, it's for post-hysterectomy, not ibs. It made me stink, so I won't be taking it. My family said it made me stink--they said so, I have to trust them. I work with the public, I can't be stinky! I used all different formulations and all of them made me burp (weird tasting, ugh!!) except SlowFE. Anyway, I use the purple calciums LNape recommended. Have to still take them, 1000, for my osteopenia, so it's not like I don't take any at all. The only thing I know I'm doing wrong is the fat intake, very low. Have to slowly up that. Allergic to soy. Have to watch the sunshine, get blisters b/c of my seizure medicine. Sucks having other conditions to deal with, too. Thanks for the input. I'll check back again tomorrow.


----------



## Thai (Aug 22, 2007)

The Caltrate in the purple box contains magnesium.Is this a problem for you and D? It's a huge one for me....If so you may wish to try the form that just has calcium carbonate and vit D?


----------



## Hester (Jul 5, 2009)

Trudyg said:


> I know it sounds strange that I don't take the iron, it's for post-hysterectomy, not ibs. It made me stink, so I won't be taking it. My family said it made me stink--they said so, I have to trust them. I work with the public, I can't be stinky! I used all different formulations and all of them made me burp (weird tasting, ugh!!) except SlowFE. Anyway, I use the purple calciums LNape recommended. Have to still take them, 1000, for my osteopenia, so it's not like I don't take any at all. The only thing I know I'm doing wrong is the fat intake, very low. Have to slowly up that. Allergic to soy. Have to watch the sunshine, get blisters b/c of my seizure medicine. Sucks having other conditions to deal with, too. Thanks for the input. I'll check back again tomorrow.


Funny thing about soy; if you life in the U.S., 98 percent is genetically modified. It DOES make me sick. However, I can consume organic soy such as that from Trader Joe's. Genetically modified corn is a big one for me. I have stopped with any type of corn products unless clearly labeled organic. That has helped. I do not drink drink milk as I cannot break down the cassinate - bad D. So, I bought a Blendec and make organic smoothies with organic soy milk, a Caltrate/D vit and some Kale with lots of fruit. So far so good. My probably is also eating fat. It shoots right through me. I am going to switch to the D3 micronized (sp) supplement and see if that helps. I do feel better getting some sun. If you need iron - don't forget about spinach!


----------



## Hester (Jul 5, 2009)

Sorry, duplicated the post


----------



## overitnow (Nov 25, 2001)

I don't have the report, anymore; but there was a major article some years ago in the Toronto Globe and Mail that indicated the vitamin levels in commercial fruits and vegetables were so low that attempting to get all of our requirements from our diet was almost impossible, and spinach was singled out for it's now low contribution to our iron levels. Organic is absolutely essential and I do not know that you could be sure that you would get the heirloom varieties that were used in the 50s, before the agricultural miracle began trading off nutrition for longer shelf life. I understand that there are many who get negative reactions from supplementing. I suspect that has much to do with our bodies inability to absorb the nutrients, leaving them to travel through the colon. I have been supplementing with a highly absorbed multi for 12 years and have seen nothing but improvement in my levels of health and energy.Mark


----------



## Trudyg (Aug 16, 2002)

overitnow said:


> I don't have the report, anymore; but there was a major article some years ago in the Toronto Globe and Mail that indicated the vitamin levels in commercial fruits and vegetables were so low that attempting to get all of our requirements from our diet was almost impossible, and spinach was singled out for it's now low contribution to our iron levels. Organic is absolutely essential and I do not know that you could be sure that you would get the heirloom varieties that were used in the 50s, before the agricultural miracle began trading off nutrition for longer shelf life. I understand that there are many who get negative reactions from supplementing. I suspect that has much to do with our bodies inability to absorb the nutrients, leaving them to travel through the colon. I have been supplementing with a highly absorbed multi for 12 years and have seen nothing but improvement in my levels of health and energy.Mark


I grow most of my own vegetables, so that's a big plus. A minus is that I tend to eat the same things, not a great variety. Mark, can you give the name of the multivitamin you use? I really think I have an absorption issue, we'll see. I don't tolerate red meat very well at all, eat very little of it and very little pork. Mostly fish and poultry, if meat at all. I really appreciate all the input. Rather have anecdotal input from real people than theory. Thank you all so much.


----------



## Guest (Sep 13, 2010)

Thai said:


> The Caltrate in the purple box contains magnesium.Is this a problem for you and D? It's a huge one for me....If so you may wish to try the form that just has calcium carbonate and vit D?


I purchased a box of Caltrate plus today (the purple and white box) and started taking one with my dinner. I had to use a magnifying glass to read all the ingredients and that is when I noticed that the Caltrate also contains sorbitol. I usually get a quick trip to the bathroom if I eat anything with artificial sweetners. The printing on this box is hard for me to read. I was hoping it would be a solution for my IBSMaybe this brand is not for me, what are type of calcium would you suggest? I have been taking Mega cal Calcium (650mg) with Vitamin D (650mg)twice a day for about 20 years and I have had IBS for about 40 years. I am always looking for something that will help, I have to definitely avoid anything with sugar.


----------



## Thai (Aug 22, 2007)

I suggest that you go to the thread at the top of the board that is LNAPE's calcium thread.All your questions will be answered from there.But basically what she suggests is JUST calcium carbonate and Vit D....with no added minerals.Doesn't matter the brand.What is important is the contents and when you take them.Have a look....tons of great info.


----------

